# UBER's IPO FILING to UNITED STATES SECURITIES AND EXCHANGE COMMISSION - LINK



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

Interesting Bedtime Reading...

for the 3,339 page 20mb PDF: " http://pdf.secdatabase.com/918/0001193125-19-103850.pdf "

ELSE

https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1543151/000119312519103850/d647752ds1.htm
*Table of Contents Link








*


----------

